# Falling over at 26w pregnant



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

I'm sorry about this as I'm sure I know the answer before I post, but paranoia is setting in. Yesterday morning I was rushing to get Jacob's breakfast and somehow or other fell over in the kitchen, whacking my arm really hard on the cupboard handle and landing quite heavily on my bum. I didn't really think much of it as I know bubs is well protected until last night when my sister told me I really should have got checked over.

I worked this morning but didn't feel brilliant which could well have been more to do with the heat and tiredness (I'm a chef) and I've had 'normal' movements, but I've got it into my brain that I've damaged the placenta or cord, and tonight I've been getting a few niggles quite low down on my bump. To be fair, these could well have been there before and I've not really taken much notice until now, I'm not sure.

Should I phone the midwife or see the GP or is it just paranoia? What's the chances of doing any damage?

Thanks,

Chux xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It really doesn't sound like you have done any damage.  If you are feeling movements and you didn't land directly on your bump, everything should be fine.  However, it may ease your mind a bit if you give the hospital a ring and go in to be monitored for 20 minutes or so.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks emilycaitlin. No, I didn't land on my bump at all. I feel a bit of an idiot ringing the hospital or paging the midwife as it's such a silly thing!

Thanks,

Chux xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you are still concerned, do just give them a ring, they won't mind.  People are always ringing with a similar problem, and if it will ease your mind, it's not a problem at all just to have a quick listen to your baby

emilycaitlin xx


----------

